# Radius 360 sander grit recommendation



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm going to get one of these radius 360 round sanders.

I'm a good mudder. Generally 3rd coat with blue lid lightweight so don't need much grit. 

Don't want to wast money on grit i'm not going to use. 

What would be your recommendation? 180? 220? A quick pass over is all I need. I want to get the job done but I don't want heavy sanding marks.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

If you use the full circle paper if use 180. Most other brands 150. Full circle paper is quite aggressive. My favorite of late is festool 150 brilliant. Cheaper too.

If you like the radius 360, try the flex edge as well.


----------



## Nabinko (Nov 7, 2015)

Go with the 220. The 180 fresh out of the box was a bit too harsh. 
I use a Goldblatt Vortex and was doing my final sand on Plus 3 Tinted.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

I use the 220 too. Love the round sander ..... almost fun to sand!!!


----------



## Nabinko (Nov 7, 2015)

Bummie said:


> I use the 220 too. Love the round sander ..... almost fun to sand!!!


Yes.....almost:laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I ended up ordering an assortment from 80 to 180. Love the thing. I just ordered another one so i can have one just as a palm sander. Got some 220 also.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

I go with 220. Also consider topping with mid-weight compound. Light weight rends to swirl regardless ( for those who want to challenge that, take a clip light and inspect your work closer). All purpose requires too much sanding to which it effects the sheetrock paper. Mid-weight seams to be made for the sander. Also run it ar a three or a four depending on how fast you pivot.


----------



## Nabinko (Nov 7, 2015)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> I go with 220. Also consider topping with mid-weight compound. Light weight rends to swirl regardless ( for those who want to challenge that, take a clip light and inspect your work closer). All purpose requires too much sanding to which it effects the sheetrock paper. Mid-weight seams to be made for the sander. Also run it ar a three or a four depending on how fast you pivot.


It's crazy what you'll find once the sun goes down and move your light at different angles.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

Nabinko said:


> It's crazy what you'll find once the sun goes down and move your light at different angles.


Man you ain't kiddin' !!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Winter sun and Summer sun.............Two monsters :whistling

Did a job last Summer, was there last week. Sun to the South now. I had one joint looked like $#iT! :no:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Nabinko said:


> It's crazy what you'll find once the sun goes down and move your light at different angles.


Hang black plastic over all the windows during the day . No surpises on sand day.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

A little[ do as I say Don't do I as do ] Advice . take a fiver and slide between the pad and the paper when pulling the paper off. Don't just jerk It off!! :whistling


----------

